# Valve Cover Painting



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Im gona try to get myself an SR20 valve cover if anyone has got a spare. Has anyone painted or buffed there valve cover. I just want some usefull hints. Im unsure of what kind of paint i should use. Any info would be very helpfull. If any of you know of a SR20 valve cover going let me know. [email protected]


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I would def. suggest a high temp paint and at least a couple of coats. Use the high-temp paint first than a high gloss on top for that shine....

Ive got to re-do mine--since it was done kinda half ass..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

or powdercoat :jump:


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

When you say powder coat what do you mean. Ive seen engines with this done to them but how is it done.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

SR20D_GTI said:


> *When you say powder coat what do you mean. Ive seen engines with this done to them but how is it done. *


You would have to take it to a shop to get it professionally done. Basically they ground the part, then spray it with a electrically charged very fine powder that sticks to the metal because of the ground. They then bake it which melts the powder and provides a very strong and very clean looking finish.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Have it polished. Your local chrome shop and do it for you.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Well im not sure yet. I think ill get it painted. The thing is over here the weather conditions suck. Allways rains so with chrome ill get wear on the valve cover. If i paint it then i can just wipe any crap off.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

On average, how much would it cost for
1.) Chrome polishing
2.) PowderCoat

???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Most places wont do a job for less than $50 whatever it is. That usually their policy. Expect anywhere from $50-100 for powdercaoting. Polishing may be more since it requires more prep.

Seth


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Well i got everything i need to polish it but i think im gona get it powder coated. It should look damn good. Diablo Red with white text. The thing is i would go a diff colour but my car is black and has red decals. Also the CAI from HotShot also uses red parts.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SR20D_GTI said:


> *Well i got everything i need to polish it but i think im gona get it powder coated. It should look damn good. Diablo Red with white text. The thing is i would go a diff colour but my car is black and has red decals. Also the CAI from HotShot also uses red parts. *


THinking of the same red with white or white with red.....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i did mine white w/blue lettering awhile ago...i used hi temp paint for that job but then the white got on my nerves w/being dirty all the time so i decided to spray it a metallic blue w/white letters. its not really that hard, just clean up your vc really good and be patient. dont try to cover every lil nook and cranny w/coat. ill post a pic in a sec. btw....the blue paint i used on the vc is not high temp paint and its done fine. the vc doesnt really get that hot anyway.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thats the best pic i have showing the white valve cover









best pic of how it is now..cant see the metallic properites though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I painted my letters red. All I did was take some High temp Engine spray paint, I sprayed it into a jar cap so I would just have the liquid paint (engine paint only comes in spray form as far as I know...unless I want like an entire quart or such). After I cleaned the valve cover, I took a small paint brush and went over the letters. First coat almost didn't show up at all, so I let it dry and did a 2nd coat, little better. After about 5 coats, the end result was a nice bold and glossy red covering the letters. Definately looks top quality given the fact that my car has a plastic valve cover.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Your VC's look sweet. Not alot of people seem to paint them over here in the UK. I know that ill have one of the first Almera's to have it painted. When i get mine done ill post some pics. Might be buying it already done which will make it alot easier.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I used the 'mirage' stuff. So far no problems with the paint. It is getting dirty and I have to use soap and water (not an engine cleaner since i don't know what it'll do to the paint.) Took a few hours to do. Mainly cleaning it and scufing it so the primer woudl adhere. But the actual painting takes only 5 minutes. You Spray each coat and that takes 15-30 seconds for the whole thing. Wait about 15 minutes between coats depending on thickness temp. and humidity. Then wait at least an hour between layers (there are three). Repeat for each layer. I threw in a few extra clear coats to make it shine real nice.

Seth


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

engine cleaner wont hurt the paint. i sprayed and rinsed probably 5 times when i cleaned my engine bay and its still ok. i did the same as you did 1997. when i painted my letter i just sprayed some of the paint into some tin foil and brushed it on.


----------

